# Water Leak Near Roof Joint



## kadman (Jun 2, 2004)

After a heavy rain last night found awning side upper bunk wet and water in the upper cabnet between the bunks.Took a quick look when we got home and saw nothing major. I read somewhere here Keystoen had a bulliten out about the rubber roof to fibergalss joint leak. Does anyone know anything about this.

Thanks


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I know that we had a leak around that joint and it was easily repaired with Dicor (I got it right this time, Mike) caulking. I could actually insert my finger into the pocket that was a seam. After a heavy rain, it flowed like the Mississippi.

Some others have had this issue as well.

Good Luck and Welcome! action

Tim


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

kadman,
If you don't see any cracks or gaps in the factory seam (lap) sealant, check to make sure the sealant has not come "unstuck" from the rubber roof. This is what happened with our 26rs - Took me forever to figure it out. The water was flowing UNDER the lap sealant in a few places along the front seam, and wetting the bunks during heavy rain.
But if your unit is still in warrenty, I would take it to the dealer for repairs, and make sure everything is well documented, in case of future delamination issues.
Fred


----------



## kadman (Jun 2, 2004)

Do you remove all of the old chaulking from the seam before applying the new or just look for bad spot and apply on top of the old?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

kadman said:


> Do you remove all of the old chaulking from the seam before applying the new or just look for bad spot and apply on top of the old?
> [snapback]49739[/snapback]​


If it is a crack in otherwise well adhered sealant, then just fill the crack. If it is detached from the roof then scrap it off and pour on new sealant.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I was putting stuff in the closet in the master bedroom and saw the wall in the closet (the wall facing the front cap of the trailer) was rippled in our trailer. Nothing is wet in the closet or has never been wet that I can see. Is this possibly a seal leak that many here are talking about? It looks rippled on the outer front or bubbled I supposed is the better description. Thanks for any information and solutions anyone has to fix this.

Linda


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

gone campin said:


> I was putting stuff in the closet in the master bedroom and saw the wall in the closet (the wall facing the front cap of the trailer) was rippled in our trailer. Nothing is wet in the closet or has never been wet that I can see. Is this possibly a seal leak that many here are talking about? It looks rippled on the outer front or bubbled I supposed is the better description. Thanks for any information and solutions anyone has to fix this.
> 
> Linda


You have to get up and inspect the top front seam and also the top of the front marker lights. Many trailers were shipped without sealant on the front lights and the top front seal can leak with time without proper maintenance.


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Had the same issue with my 270BH. I think we should all get togeather and put in a bulk order for eturnabond tape to fix this issue at a cheaper price lol


----------

